# Spade fish



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

How do you catch these jokers? I can't get them to hit anything. I can only get them to look at a small crappie jig. I guess I need to keep bowfishing them, but the large fish tend to stay a little too deep for an arrow.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Have caught them on little pieces of squid or shrimp chunks very small hooks and no weight like a chum drift. They are tough. Chootin the smaller ones would seem easier.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

Cast Net!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

we use to catch them on jelly fish off the north carolina coast


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

A cork, no leader, and a small hook and tiny piece of squid or shrimp.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

reelthrill said:


> A cork, no leader, and a small hook and tiny piece of squid or shrimp.


*This, and the bow is how we do it. You can snatch them with a few spilt shots and a treble hook if they really piss you off, lol.:thumbup:*


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

That leads me to another question. I know for freshwater you can't have bowfishing gear and fishing gear in the boat at the same time. I have looked through the marine resources to find out if this also applies to saltwater. Last year I assumed it did ANSI went to a rig not far from Dixie Bar. It was loaded with monster spade fish and grey snapper(at least It looked like it to me). We couldn't get them to hit anything. I was thinking I could stack them up with my bow, but I didn't have it and it was too far of a trip to go back and unload all the fishing gear and grab the bows. Does anyone know if you can have both bowfishing and fishing gear in a boat in mobile bay or just outside in the gulf?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That leads me to another question. I know for freshwater you can't have bowfishing gear and fishing gear in the boat at the same time. I have looked through the marine resources to find out if this also applies to saltwater. Last year I assumed it did ANSI went to a rig not far from Dixie Bar. It was loaded with monster spade fish and grey snapper(at least It looked like it to me). We couldn't get them to hit anything. I was thinking I could stack them up with my bow, but I didn't have it and it was too far of a trip to go back and unload all the fishing gear and grab the bows. Does anyone know if you can have both bowfishing and fishing gear in a boat in mobile bay or just outside in the gulf?


I believe it is legal in saltwater. I knew a guy that keeps his bow on board and will actually head shot a big fish instead of netting or gaffing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

mulletmeat said:


> Cast Net!!!!!!!!!!



WIN!!!!!! I have caught a ton in Mullet Nets. You see one circle to the top of the water then center that one fish and throw. Let it sink as far as you can and you will need help getting the net out of the water. Trust me.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I've heard they're fair eating. Of course that was said of ruby lips/grunts


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

They are actually great eating. We fish for them in virginia all the time. Small float with a fluorcarbon leader. 20lb. to a small octopus hook. We use clam for bait.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

*bow and rod/reel on board*



BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That leads me to another question. I know for freshwater you can't have bowfishing gear and fishing gear in the boat at the same time. I have looked through the marine resources to find out if this also applies to saltwater......
> 
> Does anyone know if you can have both bowfishing and fishing gear in a boat in mobile bay or just outside in the gulf?


Yes you can have and use both, I called FWC 2 days ago about this. You can have a fish onboard that is illegal to shoot, as long as it doesn't have a 'hole' in it. For example, you could have a Redfish that you caught and still have the bow onboard (note: can't gaff redfish either, so no reason for your red to have a hole in him). Basically they have to be able to tell you didn't shoot and keep something you weren't supposed to.
\
Guy I talked to was really reasonable and actually seemed like he encourage having both, .....kinda crazy

Hope that clears the muddy water a little :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks Brew23SeaHunt. You saved me a couple hrs of research.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

interesting post. i've had zero luck getting those suckers to bite on squid, shrimp, small cut bait. also used very small hooks, no weight and light florocarbon. was thinking about using explosives next LOL


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A snatching hook works best. Get a decent sized treble hook that you would use for a king stinger rig, and put a 2oz egg sinker above it, drop it down and start snatching!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Used to own a vhs of dr.jim on how to catch spadefish and he was fishing out of virgina using clam strips so I know that works and Ive caught them by accident on small piece of shrimp(fishing for sheepshead) and squid tenacle(bait fishing),used to spearfish them snorkeling off savannah.Found this on youtube and about 1/2 way into it they mention using shrimp
.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc1flnWrklM


----------

